
Hubble Discovers Moon Orbiting the Dwarf Planet Makemake - japaget
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/hubble-discovers-moon-orbiting-the-dwarf-planet-makemake
======
throwaway_yy2Di
Here's the discovery paper:

[http://hubblesite.org/pubinfo/pdf/2016/18/pdf.pdf](http://hubblesite.org/pubinfo/pdf/2016/18/pdf.pdf)

~~~
asimuvPR
Thanks for the link to the paper. :)

------
syncsynchalt
The two names we're floating are Makemakemake and Minimake.

~~~
jrjarrett
How about Moony McMoonface? :D

~~~
narag
It would be nice if there was some voting to give it a name. But... original
name of Makemake was Easterbunny, so you see how names go for these things.

There's still a relation, since Makemake was a god in Easter Island.

~~~
Natanael_L
Like somebody else mentioned, moonmoon.

------
c3534l
I don't see how they can justify that "artists impression" of a moon they know
nothing about. It has no use other than to mislead.

~~~
nathancahill
Dunno why you're being downvoted, we're still undoing years of misleading from
artists impressions of dinosaurs.

~~~
542458
I dunno - I have a hard time getting mad about that. I mean, the "cost" of
those misleading artist's impressions as found in Jurassic Park and others
(which were largely in line by the best scientific estimates at the time) is a
few largely harmless misconceptions that many adults carry around. Conversely,
the benefit is getting millions of children and adults excited about natural
history, geology, biology and science in general. Sounds like a pretty good
tradeoff to me.

~~~
zeven7
What did Jurassic Park get wrong?

~~~
542458
Off the top of my head, brachiosaurs likely couldn't lift themselves onto
their rear legs to feed, DNA from mosquitos in resin is probably a pipe dream,
raptors had feathers and were probably quite stupid, and the t-rex probably
had really good eyesight but wouldn't be fast enough to chase down a jeep -
however, those are more recent conclusions.

There was also a lot of creative license taken with the size of a lot of the
dinosaurs in the film - generally, they were scaled up to make them more
impressive. Dilophosaurus spitting to attack is pure fabrication as well.

~~~
pavlov
On the other hand, movies generally must take creative license to build up a
satisfying plot within a 2-hour running time limit.

 _Casablanca_ is not a realistic portrayal of a Nazi regime and _Citizen Kane_
doesn't tell the truth about Hearst.

~~~
mattmanser
Yes, but Rick Blaine doesn't shoot laser beams from his eyes and Jedediah
Leland wasn't 12 feet tall.

~~~
pavlov
Nobody has seen a live dinosaur, and most people haven't met a real 1930s
Nazi. So the image of both is pretty much determined by popular culture.

The German Nazi party had 6 million members, most of whom were nothing like
the bad guy in Indiana Jones. Similarly Jurassic Park isn't a true-to-life
portrayal of actual dinosaurs.

------
kchoudhu
I remember when Pluto looked like that as well.

------
Mizza
Getting an SSL error on a NASA page.. Weird..

HTTP Link: [http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/hubble-discovers-
mo...](http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/hubble-discovers-moon-
orbiting-the-dwarf-planet-makemake)

------
urvader
Let's name it Moon McMoonface

~~~
dovdov
How about Moonmoon? :)

[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/moon-moon](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/moon-
moon)

------
nxzero
MooMoo feels like the name for Makemake's moon.

